# Game #12 (11/27): New Jersey Nets @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Brian34Cook

<center>















New Jersey Nets (5-7) @ Los Angeles Lakers (5-6)

Staples Center









Date: Sunday, November 27th
Time: 6:30 pm

*Television:*








FSN West

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































J. Kidd V. Carter R. Jefferson J. Collins N. Krstic 





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom B. Cook C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Andrew Bynum
Aaron McKie
Laron Profit
Sasha Vujacic

New Jersey Nets





























Marc Jackson
Jeff McInnis
Zoran Planinic
Clifford Robinson

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Nets*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 33.1</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Vince Carter 20.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 9.6</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Richard Jefferson 9.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.2</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Jason Kidd 6.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 2.2</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Jason Kidd 2.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm 1.0</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Nenad Krstic 1.2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .560</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Linton Johnson 1.000</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker .404</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Scott Padgett 1.000</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Andrew Bynum 1.000</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Scott Padgett 1.000</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>9-3</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>7-5</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>8-6</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>6-7</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>5-6</td><td>3.5</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Dallas Mavericks</td><td>9-2</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>9-3</td><td>0.5</td><tr align=center><td>Denver Nuggets</td><td>8-6</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>San Antonio Spurs</td><td>10-3</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>8-5</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>7-5</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>8-6</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>Minnesota Timberwolves</td><td>6-5</td><td>3.0</td></table>

Kidd a Nash fan and vice versa
BY DAVE D'ALESSANDRO
Star-Ledger Staff










PHOENIX -- They have much in common now, not the least of which is a purity of purpose and the leadership of wounded teams trying to keep their head above .500 waters.

But Jason Kidd and Steve Nash also share a mutual admiration, effusive in its intensity, even though once upon a time they were competing for the same job. Now they compete only for the distinction of being the best at their position, though Kidd makes it pretty clear who deserves that endorsement.

"Steve is my pick. Steve is right there. Steve is the best. He's the MVP," Kidd said yesterday, as he and the Nets prepared for last night's encounter with Nash and the Suns. "It's great to see somebody that I've played against and also had some battles in working out (with) back in the Bay Area, now to see him at the highest point of his game. It's great." 

[More in URL]

Nets Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## Unique

You put Mckie twice under key reserves.


----------



## thekid

Actually, you put Profit twice under key reserves.


----------



## Unique

I think we should have this one if Lamar give us 25+ and Cook has another good game , My prediction is a win!


----------



## Cap

Lamar must get going, as always. Shouldn't be too hard given the Nets' weak frontcourt, though RJ will torch Odom by getting him into foul trouble.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

i think it will be a close game.. EHL you should join in the fantasy draft cuz it would be tight to see how a veteran lakers fan like u would do in a fantasy draft. I started this so the likes of u, cris, damian necronamous and Brian34Cook would join.


----------



## Cris

no thanks, i really only play fantasy baseball


----------



## SoCalfan21

i dont know if we can win this...i think VC blows up


----------



## HallOfFamer

Lakers 107
Nets 102

We need this one before heading out to SA and Utah.


----------



## Brian34Cook

"Brian Cook, who had a season-high 17 points in the victory over Seattle, left practice with flu-like symptoms. His status for tonight's game against New Jersey will be determined today. … Coach Phil Jackson said Luke Walton, who has been sidelined more than six weeks with a hamstring injury and then a hip strain, is likely to be activated before tonight's game"


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn!

lakers win!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

My prediction : Lakers WIN

Lakers 110- Nets 98


----------



## Unique

Brian34Cook said:


> "Brian Cook, who had a season-high 17 points in the victory over Seattle, left practice with flu-like symptoms. His status for tonight's game against New Jersey will be determined today. … Coach Phil Jackson said Luke Walton, who has been sidelined more than six weeks with a hamstring injury and then a hip strain, is likely to be activated before tonight's game"


Damn, If he dosent play then who will start? Bynum im guessing.


----------



## JT

lakers have too many injury woes for such a thin team. not like they were deep like the marianas with everyone healthy.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Lakermike05 said:


> Damn, If he dosent play then who will start? Bynum im guessing.


Nah, we need Bynum's size off the bench. It would probably be Profit again.

Man, all of our key players are going down.

Kwame Brown
Devean George
Brian Cook
...Slava Medvedenko :laugh:

We were thin in the first place...without these guys, we are transparent.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Brian34Cook said:


> "Brian Cook, who had a season-high 17 points in the victory over Seattle, left practice with flu-like symptoms. His status for tonight's game against New Jersey will be determined today. … Coach Phil Jackson said Luke Walton, who has been sidelined more than six weeks with a hamstring injury and then a hip strain, is likely to be activated before tonight's game"



The second I praise that softy, something always follows. :banghead:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I would not mind seeing Odom start at PF in this game. He could murder Collins and Krstic.


----------



## Brian34Cook

CDRacingZX6R said:


> The second I praise that softy, something always follows. :banghead:


Then I must be a softy too.. I had the effort with the flu to make a game thread.. If I can do this, I'd hope he could play some at least.. Unless he's feeling worse than I am (like crap!).. :banana:


----------



## Darth Bryant

Brian34Cook said:


> Then I must be a softy too.. I had the effort with the flu to make a game thread.. If I can do this, I'd hope he could play some at least.. Unless he's feeling worse than I am (like crap!).. :banana:



Sounds more like sympathy pains that a husband has with his pregnant wife. :biggrin: 

I've had to work lots of times through horrible flus and colds, thats all about being tough I guess.. Just ask Jordon.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I had bad diarrhea during a football game once. I had to leave during the third quarter, but I came back and caught the game winning TD pass. That was back in my prime. I doubt I could play through any sort of ailness today.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Thanks for sharing.. No really.. :rofl:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

Hey Brian34Cook,

Thanks for putting up this thread man. I really appreciate your effort. I hope cookie will start today and kickazz. 

I think VC will get whupped tonight.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn!

we need this one


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

is walton playing


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

could you please let me know when the game started? i dont get these in TV


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

i think lakers are playing like crap again :curse:


----------



## Brian34Cook

LMAO lovely effort tonight..


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn!

26-10

A couple 3's by Luke'll put us back in it


----------



## Cris

we're on track to loose 104-40


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

lol



Cris said:


> we're on track to loose 104-40


----------



## Lynx

This might be the first time I've noticed Phil going to bench that soon. Man, what was that all about?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Clank... Clank.. Clank.. Clank... Clank...

And somehow they are only down 12? WTF?


----------



## nguyen_milan

This looks ugly, damn


----------



## Cris

nice shot smush?

What the **** was that?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

are lakers playing defense?


----------



## nguyen_milan

I hate every missing FTs, damn, they are paid for that, stop missing FTs


----------



## nguyen_milan

another TO by Kobe, this is pathetic..


----------



## Brian34Cook

In the worst game ever.. 

Lakers called for Shot clock violation to end the half..

Mihm blocks Krstic to end the horrendous (sp) half..

Halftime: Nets 36 - Lakers 28 

:rofl:


----------



## Pnack

this is some ugly basketball...wow

first time since they played the nuggest for the first time that there has been a laker game on canadian tv and this is what i get? why i am i being punished?!


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn!

28 at half??


----------



## nguyen_milan

Best defensive 1st half ! LOL.. Both teams are suck!


----------



## Brian34Cook

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## nguyen_milan

LOL, Von wafer in only 3 mins and still managed to jack up 3 miss shot


----------



## nguyen_milan

Collin 5 PFs LOL, Kobe gets it going.. Come on Lakers!!!!!


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn!

comeback!


----------



## HallOfFamer

Good start to the second half, within 4 right now.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Kobe and Vince going at it. lol


----------



## clien

did kobe get a T


----------



## HallOfFamer

clien said:


> did kobe get a T


double Ts to Vince and Kobe

Mihm picked up his 5th, we'll see Bynum probably until crunch time.


----------



## Brian34Cook

And the boring game gets even more boring.. It's gonna take an hour or two to finish this quarter :rofl:


----------



## HallOfFamer

holy crap, carter just did cook dirty.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Freakin sweet play by Kidd and Carter..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

Kobe 4-14 and keeps gunning WTF


----------



## HallOfFamer

We're gonna have a 70 point night. Maybe even less. :no:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

nets 16 lakers 20 fouls


----------



## HallOfFamer

Defense is getting worse, Offense is getting worse, 14 point deficit.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Think we may score 60 tonight? I say we score 56..

Bynum is getting burned.. 

Kobe is just jacking up shots now.. *Yawn*


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

16 pts deficit WOW...Lakers are making new record lows game by game


----------



## Brian34Cook

Bynum did something :jawdrop:


----------



## Pnack

andrew bynum!!! yay


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

what happened to lamar's promise. 20 pts a game? he cant hit a 4 foot jumper


----------



## nguyen_milan

Only 9pts we still can win this game, but if we continue to play like this we going nowhere


----------



## Darth Bryant

Nice to see Cook is back to normal. :biggrin:


----------



## nguyen_milan

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Nice to see Cook is back to normal. :biggrin:


LOL and Odom too, where is the" aggressive Odom" we saw once ?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

D green misses key FT


----------



## nguyen_milan

RJ and VC both 5 PFs, what are we waiting for? Crush them!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Wow, both of these teams are horrific out there.


----------



## nguyen_milan

3 pts game, GO LAKERS!!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

Lead cut to 3. Sasha makes key jumper...


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

RJ gone


----------



## Darth Bryant

KOBE!

Sasha been doing well tonight in the fourth. On both ends.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

Yeah Kobe goes crazy...


----------



## nguyen_milan

Game tied.. How did we do that?? LOL


----------



## Darth Bryant

Nice airball.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Mihm AHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

Lakers should not screw this chance man..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

kristic and carter are on foul trouble.. someone should take advantage of them.. Kobe should just flush them out


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

kobe misses a key layup..lead backup by 5


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

odom the greatest ******* misses a FT at this crunch time?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

I think it over now.. lakers piling up fouls and missing layups.. fuking junk


----------



## HallOfFamer

That transition defense is horrible, Kidd is just having his way and getting to the hole for a layup at will.

We need a consistent second scorer...badly. Really badly.


----------



## Cris

... 

hurray another loss


----------



## Darth Bryant

Kobes 12 of 30 so far.. uke:


----------



## Darth Bryant

To many bad possessions. Not good enough transition defense.


----------



## HallOfFamer

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Kobes 12 of 30 so far.. uke:



40%

Better than the low 30% he was shooting. But still..uke:


----------



## HallOfFamer

and Cook misses 2 FTs...uke:


----------



## Darth Bryant

Cook misses both free throws. uke: uke: :curse:


----------



## Darth Bryant

HallOfFamer said:


> 40%
> 
> Better than the low 30% he was shooting. But still..uke:



Still a minute left he will make sure its in the 30's somewhere if he has any say in it.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

adding to the pain. cook misses both FT's


----------



## Laker Freak

Wow 2 missed free throws in a row. :sad:


----------



## Brian34Cook

F!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Cook doesnt do that often :curse:


----------



## HallOfFamer

After the Seattle game, I had a lot of hope for Odom being able to become consistent. But I guess not.


----------



## HallOfFamer

AWHWHWHHH!!!

Kobe fouled when he didnt have to.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

IMHO Lakers should trade Odom for someoen else who can score


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

bryant just makes a 3


----------



## Darth Bryant

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> bryant just makes a 3



Then commits a horrible foul after they were able to wear down the clock.


----------



## Laker Freak

We better not take a stupid 3 when trailing by 4.


----------



## Brian34Cook

KOBE DOES IT AGAIN


----------



## HallOfFamer

Hes not human, seriously, he isnt.


----------



## Darth Bryant

God its hard to stay pissed at kobe when he does that...


----------



## Laker Freak

Kobe is one bad mother ****er


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

well kobe gets no.1 scoring title and lakers get no.1 draft pick


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

bryant makes another 3


----------



## Pnack

:jawdrop: one question....

HOW?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Can he do it again? What are the odds of 3 straight? :gopray:


----------



## HallOfFamer

Theyll be sending a triple team to #8 on this possession.


----------



## Pnack

can he make another one??!?!


----------



## Pnack

HallOfFamer said:


> Theyll be sending a triple team to #8 on this possession.


yup, wouldnt suprise me


----------



## Darth Bryant

Now he's got to make the three. Lets see if he can go 3 for 3 and show his clutchness.


----------



## Laker Freak

Franks seems like the coach who would foul in this situation.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Smart foul.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Damn.. Smart foul there..


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

Out of towner watching on LP, what is that, the same commercial 5 straight fricken times? Without even adding in the factor that I think watching others eat is disgusting, but that alone would stop me from eating there.

Good game, ey? Weird for Kobe to foul when he did two possessions ago though


----------



## Pnack

haha good call


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

I dont think so.. this is on team now..what would be phils plan?


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

Good idea to make the second one and not miss on purpose, plenty of time


----------



## Darth Bryant

If they foul kid again im going to vomit.


----------



## Laker Freak

Down 1 with 12.5 seconds left and the Nets have the ball.


----------



## Pnack

win or loose..this was an exciting game and im glad i got to watch it


----------



## Pnack

Missssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laker Freak

Kidd missed the free throw!


----------



## Brian34Cook

HOLY ****.. Kidd misses :jawdrop:


----------



## Darth Bryant

Uh.. good foul on kid.. Uh... :biggrin:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

kidd misses


----------



## Laker Freak

Overtime


----------



## Brian34Cook

Here we go...COOKIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Cooooooooooooooooooooooooooook!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HallOfFamer

Cookie Cookie Cookie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Pnack

HAHAHAHAHA!!! MIRACLE!!!! we just witness a ****ing miracle!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

COOOOOKKKIEEEEEEE :banana:


----------



## nguyen_milan

Cook i love u


----------



## Pnack

please dont fall apart lakers....please, lets get the record back to .500


----------



## duncan2k5

damn...nets suck


----------



## HallOfFamer

Is Kristic fouled out? I know Carter has 5 so we need to attack both of them, also some transition defense please!!!


----------



## Laker Freak

I can forgive Cook for missing those 2 free throws now.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

How did this happen man!!!!


----------



## Pnack

im thinkin back to when mihm fouled out...i wonder what would have happend if phil put in bynum instead of cook :O


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

nets lost 3 players and VC and C robinson on foul trouble....KOBE Flush them out


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

Those Net players fouling out are big now


----------



## nguyen_milan

Kristic fouled out already, so let`s attack VC


----------



## Brian34Cook

Yeah but they still have Kidd :sigh:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

Kobe in trouble with 5 fouls. this should be Lamars Time


----------



## Brian34Cook

Omgcook!!!!!!!!!

LAMAR TURNS IT OVER :curse:


----------



## HallOfFamer

Cant stop Kidd, hes still having his way.


----------



## Laker Freak

Man Odom is playing like crap tonight.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

where is the D


----------



## Darth Bryant

For the love of god Kobe, take it to the hole.. They have fouled you everytime so far.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Whoa, Luke caught a break tehre. I thought that was off his foot , not a block


----------



## Darth Bryant

Wow, Odom is a pile of trash.


----------



## Kirk20

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Wow, Odom is a pile of trash.


Just having a horrible night


----------



## Brian34Cook

My god.. Cmon :curse:


----------



## Darth Bryant

Cook is playing great....


----------



## Darth Bryant

Well we got it to OT, why play defense? :curse:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Nobody else is stepping up.. Comeback was for not..


----------



## HallOfFamer

and he doesnt catch a break this time, charge on Luke. If we dont get a stop here, its game over.


----------



## Cris

Kirk20 said:


> Just having a horrible night


 and then some


----------



## HallOfFamer

and its game over, transition defense not holding up again. That comeback was for nothing. damn.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Lamars jumpshot. :clap::clap:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lamar.. Pathetic.. Ballgame!!


----------



## Darth Bryant

No wonder Odom doesnt like shooting.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

who will hit 3's now?


----------



## HallOfFamer

and now the Spurs and Jazz on the road.

Wow, we shouldve had this one.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Kobe shoots 36 shots, another loss, not surprised there.


----------



## nguyen_milan

we just killed by Kidd, everyone seem exhausted it over time, damn


----------



## Darth Bryant

Lamar pathetic shooting and Kobes pathetic shoot choices pretty much nailed the coffin shot in OT. To many three point attempts, especally when not needed. Kobe 14-36 with 5 To's.. uke: Lamar 1 of 11.. uke: Lakers as a team shot 33 percent.. uke: 

Cook looked respectible tonight for sure, he was at least fun to watch.


----------



## qross1fan

Pathetic performance by the rest of the team . . Odom has low bbll IQ, and laker fans barely seeing that(well most of them), Smush is cooling down and not an all-star like some people made him out to be. Besides Cook and Kobe this was a disgusting game. None-the-less, a very exciting one to watch and nice shots by Kobe @ the end of regulation.


----------



## DANNY

how the **** did kidd score 35 points

pathetic


----------



## Brian34Cook

dannyM said:


> how the **** did kidd score 35 points
> 
> pathetic


Lakers fans overating Smush Parker that's why.. He got his *** benched because Kidd burned him all night.. Oh and he burned Sasha and everyone else.. Not singling out Smush but he's returned to earth IMHO I'm afraid to say.. Just think when the other Parker takes his *** to school.. It's not like Kidd is bad though :rofl:









Kobe: Thanks for saving Lamar's ***.
Cook: Yea now if anyone else would wanna show up.. 

:sigh:


----------



## SoCalfan21

well i predicted one part right


----------



## Cris

why the hell are they smiling? is there somthing we should know about?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Cris said:


> why the hell are they smiling? is there somthing we should know about?


:laugh: Who knows.. 

I suppose I could mention that I was impressed with Luke tonight too..


----------



## Damian Necronamous

You can't ask much more of Kobe. He scored 46 points and shut down Carter to 10pts on 3-12FG.

Kobe only shot 39% and the rest of the team shot 30%...what can you do?  

Once again...thanks Mitch...you *****...

We're 5-7 and we suck, but he's averaging 34ppg. Heh heh heh, that IS kinda tight.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I'm not sure I blame Kobe for taking so many shots. The supporting cast (especially you Lamar) really sucked it up tonight.


----------



## Cap

I don't blame Kobe for taking 36 shots, he fueled the comeback and shut down Carter. It's Lamar Odom, this dude just doesn't have any balls. His days are numbered in L.A. if he can't man up and make more than 1 of 11 shots. How can Odom only take 11 shots when he's letting Walton and Cook take 20 shots combined? Christ. 

Nice game by Cookie offensively too, liked what I saw out there. Now all the Lakers need is for Kwame Brown to find his offense....wonderful.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I may get scolded for this one, but I am really pissed at Odom right now. I want anyone who has the intestinal fortitude to step up and be the second option.

L.A. Lakers Trade Breakdown
Outgoing

Lamar Odom
6-10 PF from Rhode Island
15.2 ppg, 10.2 rpg, 3.7 apg in 36.3 minutes

Stanislav Medvedenko
6-10 PF from Ukraine (Foreign)
3.8 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 0.3 apg in 9.8 minutes
Incoming

Steve Francis
6-3 PG from Maryland
21.3 ppg, 5.8 rpg, 7.0 apg in 38.2 minutes
Change in team outlook: +2.3 ppg, -6.2 rpg, and +3.0 apg.

Orlando Trade Breakdown
Outgoing

Steve Francis
6-3 PG from Maryland
21.3 ppg, 5.8 rpg, 7.0 apg in 38.2 minutes
Incoming

Lamar Odom
6-10 PF from Rhode Island
15.2 ppg, 10.2 rpg, 3.7 apg in 36.3 minutes

Stanislav Medvedenko
6-10 PF from Ukraine (Foreign)
3.8 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 0.3 apg in 9.8 minutes
Change in team outlook: -2.3 ppg, +6.2 rpg, and -3.0 apg.

C - Mihm
PF - Kwame
SF - Kobe
SG - Francis
PG - Smush


----------



## Wilmatic2

Luke Walton played well tonight.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

istill think smush is a solid starter.. call me crazy i guess since i didnt see the game, but smush is still a grat defender


----------



## Cap

Parker is a very, very good defender. Tonight? Horrible. But at least he had an excuse; he played against a pretty damn good PG.


----------



## ceejaynj

If Cookie keeps up his solid offense, I think we should start him and sit Kwame.  We will suffer a little on defense, but we need some additional offense (besides Kobe)...especially since Lamar isn't looking so good.


----------



## Spriggan

EHL said:


> Parker is a very, very good defender. Tonight? Horrible. But at least he had an excuse; he played against a pretty damn good PG.


Yet one hardly known for his scoring prowess.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn!

good game boys

we cant always win


----------



## VC_15

Good game guys, it went down to the wire. I just want to say Kobe played greadt D on vince and i think that took a lot of energy from him,i presume thats the reason he shot 38% from the floor, and i think he took a bit too many shots. Anywyas good game,

we'll see you next time.


----------



## Shaolin

A close friend of mine, who could only loosely be described as a basketball "fan", went to last nights game. Her knowledge of the Lakers largely stems from my irritable rants about them, but shes down to support the home team.

This morning she gave me her observations:

* The Lakers don't play as if they know each other, like each other, or are on the same page. 

* Alot of guys just stand around waiting for Kobe to do something. Or they hold the ball like they don't know what to do with it. 

...and you know whats sad? When somebody who normally never watches basketball can look at a team and tell off the bat exactly whats wrong with them. The Lakers DON'T play as a team, but as a loose mix of individuals all hoping not to screw up and get blamed.


----------



## Unique

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I may get scolded for this one, but I am really pissed at Odom right now. I want anyone who has the intestinal fortitude to step up and be the second option.
> 
> L.A. Lakers Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> 
> Lamar Odom
> 6-10 PF from Rhode Island
> 15.2 ppg, 10.2 rpg, 3.7 apg in 36.3 minutes
> 
> Stanislav Medvedenko
> 6-10 PF from Ukraine (Foreign)
> 3.8 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 0.3 apg in 9.8 minutes
> Incoming
> 
> Steve Francis
> 6-3 PG from Maryland
> 21.3 ppg, 5.8 rpg, 7.0 apg in 38.2 minutes
> Change in team outlook: +2.3 ppg, -6.2 rpg, and +3.0 apg.
> 
> Orlando Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> 
> Steve Francis
> 6-3 PG from Maryland
> 21.3 ppg, 5.8 rpg, 7.0 apg in 38.2 minutes
> Incoming
> 
> Lamar Odom
> 6-10 PF from Rhode Island
> 15.2 ppg, 10.2 rpg, 3.7 apg in 36.3 minutes
> 
> Stanislav Medvedenko
> 6-10 PF from Ukraine (Foreign)
> 3.8 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 0.3 apg in 9.8 minutes
> Change in team outlook: -2.3 ppg, +6.2 rpg, and -3.0 apg.
> 
> C - Mihm
> PF - Kwame
> SF - Kobe
> SG - Francis
> PG - Smush



Hello no Francis is not only overrated but a ball hog as well.


----------



## Blink4

Lakermike05 said:


> Hello no Francis is not only overrated but a ball hog as well.


at least he has some balls and isnt scared to step up and get some buckets. odom is just way to unslfish and soft. i wish we had kept caron instead . . .


----------



## Unique

Blink4 said:


> at least he has some balls and isnt scared to step up and get some buckets. odom is just way to unslfish and soft. i wish we had kept caron instead . . .



Yea speaking of balls there is only 1 on the court, Kobe and Steve with one ball? You gotta be crazy...We need a big.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I agree about Francis. I was really frustrated the other night. He could really use his talent effectively, but has proven that he cannot learn how to play even under a decent coach.


----------



## West44

Great game...da boys fought back from 18 down. Kobe's heroics were classic...too bad we had to rely on him that much. Having one dimension and Jason Kidd's shreddings killed us. Continue to be encouraged by the play of Bynum, Sasha, and Cook. Off night for Smush and Lamar - our 2nd & 3rd options. I think we'll improve over the course of the season more than their vet team.

btw - Leaning towards taking the Francis for Odom deal. Odom's not a great ball handler, playmaker, or shooter. He's a good rebounder who can slash pretty well. IMHO - Francis is a stud...a higher caliber basketball player who can shoot well and drive and kick as well or better than any Laker.


----------



## Cap

I'd trade Odom for Joe Johnson. Does everything better than Odom except for rebound. I'd take the hit in rebounding, oh well.


----------



## Unique

EHL said:


> I'd trade Odom for Joe Johnson. Does everything better than Odom except for rebound. I'd take the hit in rebounding, oh well.




:dead: .........Id take Reshard Lewis , now thats a better version of Lamar.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

Spriggan said:


> Yet one hardly known for his scoring prowess.


i guess he just got outplayed. as i've said before, not the smartest guy out there..


----------



## KDOS

Lakermike05 said:


> Yea speaking of balls there is only 1 on the court, Kobe and Steve with one ball? You gotta be crazy...We need a big.


freakin word, i dont know what idea this people come up with. Why would you want a ball hog like Stevie? Plus we're already thin on the front court


----------

